# LG refrigerator sounds like dirt bike



## bethany14

When the motor starts up it sounds like a fan is loaded down...but it's not all the time.  Sometimes it just hums, but sometimes it fires up quite loudly.  My hubby pulled her out and cleaned behind it, but said he couldn't figure anything out...so, like always it's up to me to figure it out!  I haven't even pulled it out, I've been keeping busy with other fun stuff...but I really need to figure this out!  I keep picturing a dead mouse in there somewhere- -entirely possible.  I have consulted the manual, which mentioned the condenser coil may need periodic cleaning, but the drawing it refers to doesn't show the guts .  I'd like to have an idea of what I'm going for before I get myself into trouble here...


----------



## glennjanie

Check out the links in ApplianceGuy's site. I found the exact problem we were having with our LG dryer and exactly how to fix it.
Glenn


----------



## glennjanie

Sorry, his name is Jeff1
Glenn


----------



## jeff1

Hi,



> LG refrigerator



Model#?



> When the motor starts up it sounds like a fan is loaded down



Most frost free refrigerators have two fans...one in the freezer ( evaporator fan motor ) and one beside the compressor ( condensor fan motor ). The noise is more noticable outside the refrigerator than inside the refrigerator?



> .but it's not all the time.



Intermittant problems are the worst. You almost have to be right there when it happens to catch what/where the noise is comming from, tough to do sometimes.



> I keep picturing a dead mouse in there somewhere



Yuuuuck!  

jeff.


----------



## bethany14

Hi Jeff, I was hoping to see you here 
It's LRFC22750TT

Noise is louder inside, near the bottom.  It's loud in the fridge inside, but much louder in the freezer drawer which is on the bottom.  It sounds like it's coming from the top of the bottom third, if that makes sense. We don't use the ice maker, never hooked it up, but it almost sounds like it's coming from near the ice-tray.  Of course it immediately slows to a stop when you open the door so you have to be quick about ID'ing the source of noise.  It vaguely reminds me of a card in a bike wheel--which is why I imagine a wee mousey--ugh.

I've been to the LG site, and their trouble-shooting program ran me in disappointing circles.  I shouldn't jump to criticize the LG site itself, it could very well be 'operator error'   I've combed my manual, no diagnostics, trouble-shooting or even a diagram for the guts.


----------



## jeff1

> LRFC22750TT



May be too new?!? Won't even come up on the LG parts breakdown, closest that would work for me was LRFC22750*ST*



> Noise is louder inside, near the bottom. It's loud in the fridge inside, but much louder in the freezer drawer which is on the bottom



Evaporator fan motor is inside the freezer ( behind the false back wall ), this circulates the air in the freezer and blows the cold air from the freezer into the fresh food section. 
Try talking to local LG servicer or LG themselves as some have been having problems with ice building up on the evaporator fan blade which causes noises or stops the fan from working...have your model and serial #'s ready.
The repair ( so far ) has been a new control board.

jeff.


----------



## bethany14

Good news!  It took me a while to address the issue b/c a)needed a couple cold days I could store fridge/freezer contents outside b)needed a couple days that I could leave the machine pulled out wide open and sprawled in our teeny kitchen.
Anyway, finally did.  When I cleared everything out of the freezer I noticed LOADS of ice on the back wall, where the evaporator fan motor is.  So, all I did was let it melt off!  She's purring like a kitty now  Wahoo!!!  Will probably need to do it again in another year or so, but it's fairly easy maintenance that doesn't require a visit from the fridge doc, and I am SO ok with that!
Thanks!


----------



## jeff1

Hope it doesn't come back sooner....if it does, talk to LG as this has happened on many of them.

Thankx for the update.

jeff.


----------



## AndyD5

just for some who may not know you can get that problem too when your kids leave soda in the freezer and it explodes.


----------



## jeff1

AndyD5 said:


> just for some who may not know you can get that problem too when your kids leave soda in the freezer and it explodes.




    

jeff.


----------



## alaharley

I have the same problem and I want to know how does the back of the freeezer come off? It is full of ice but I do not wish to let it sit for a day for the ice to melt....


----------



## Rainsford

There are probably some screws holding the evaporator cover in place. Turn the fridge off and use a hair drier to melt any frost. If you see no screws look for any dime size circles that could be screw covers. If there are none of these the cover may just be snapped off. Anyway after you get the evaporator exposed melt any remaining ice. If there is a big buildup this could take half an hour or more. Be gentle. Do not use any object to try to chip or break the ice! A puncture of the evap could completely destroy the fridge. When its cleared of ice turn the fridge on before replacing the cover. The evaporator coil should frost up evenly within 10-20 min. That usually indicates the refrigeration is ok and the defrost circuit is inop. Then there's the task of diagnosing the failed component. If you get that far we can discuss that procedure. Hope to have been of some help.


----------



## woodchuck

You can replace this main control board which controls the defrost. If the heater and defrost thermostat are ok. RepairClinic.com - Appliance parts for 80 brands, shipped same day.


----------



## mcshaggin

I fixed my freezer, it was full of ice behind the panel.  Broke a couple plastic pieces but now the fan won't break on me. Here's what it looked like.  I couldn't tell you the model I have but the symptoms posted previously sounded just like mine.  Thanks alot people!


----------



## leeza09

I too faced the same problem with my refrigerator, tried all means could not stop it. now i am looking for a chance to get it out of my house.


----------



## chrisonline

I have an LG fridge (side-by-side model) that was making the same noise: like something hitting the fan. Instead of letting the fridge defrost, I got a blow dryer and aimed it at the vents in the back for few minutes. That did the trick - no more noise. 

Thanks for the insight that it was likely ice build-up around the fan - I would not have thought of the blow dryer otherwise. 

Best,
Chris.


----------



## bigdipper

my LG fridge is doing this when i get home hopefully all my food isnt spoiled. ill try this out.


----------



## johnk624

I didn't want to take the time for it all to thaw back there, so I unplugged it, opened the freezer and the sliding door, and waved a hair dryer around the ice for 10 minutes.  Put a towel down on the floor of the unit to soak up all the water.  The motor noise has stopped now, thanks to your post.  But I am not going to want to do this every 6 months.  We really haven't come very far since the days when my Mother would defrost her freezer twice a year now, have we Bethany?  Never again will I buy a major appliance from LG.  NEVER EVER AGAIN!


----------



## woodchuck

It will be more like every week. It doesn't take long for the ice to build back up with the automatic defrost system not working.


----------



## slownsteady

Had the repair guy in recently. He used a standard clothes steamer to melt the ice in just a couple of minutes. :2cents:


----------

